# drug storage during heatwave



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

any tips regarding making sure nothing overheats? i haven't got anything that says 'refrigerate' but i am worried with the temperatures soaring that my drugs could overheat without my knowing and then not work. think i have buserelin, gonal f and menopur. should i just move them to a coolish room and assume they'll be ok? does it even matter? or should i stick everything in the fridge? (if there's room) wish i had thought to ask the clinic.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

now i'm worrying what if they overheated already? they've been upstairs in a cupboard which i just realised is next to the airing cupboard i never even thought of that before. because they are in different rooms but back to back. *panic*


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not been around last few days. Main thing is to keep drugs out of direct sunlight and store in a dry, cool area. They don't need to go in the fridge unless the information specifically states this. If you have a room thermometer then try and check which areas of house are coolest.


----------

